# Feedback Sports Pro Elite vs Park PRS -25 Stand



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

Which one? Both about same price. Mostly wrench on mountain bikes. Will order on Thursday.

Feedback sports Pro elite:
Feedback Sports Pro-Elite Bicycle Repair Stand from ModernBike.com

Park PRS -25
Park PRS-25 Team Issue Repair Stand from ModernBike.com


----------



## Dad Man Walking (Sep 7, 2004)

Hard to go wrong with either of those. I have the Feedback with that same style clamp; my only beef with it is that the quick action of the clamp is sometimes not so quick to act (when opening or closing the jaws) and I end up spending more time that I would like holding up the bike while I'm turning that little nut to get the sliding action to work. But that's a minor beef, the unit is a gorgeous piece of engineering.

I can't comment on the Park clamp but I'd expect it works great, like most everything else they make. My preference for the Feedback over the Park would be the extra height you get from the Feedback. By working with the stand fully extended, I can hold the bike by the seatpost and still have the entire drivetrain (and the brakes) at the perfect height for me to work on while standing without having to hunch over.


----------



## AFI (Mar 6, 2009)

Did you pull the trigger? Which did you choose. My buddy has a feedback, and it is awesome.


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

Well, my girlfriend said she will buy it for me for xmas and I already have a Spin Doctor Pro stand so I didn't order it yet. I really like the Park stuff, but the feedback seems like it is less work to use.


----------



## hartwerks (Oct 2, 2011)

I am a big fan of the Feedback. Great stand, and very light and portable.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

I really don't care for the new style park head. I know others that really like it though.


----------



## Merost (Feb 23, 2006)

My opinion is that Feedback would be a better choice. I was faced with the same decision couple years ago and got the Feedback. I chose the Feedback because all the mechanics I knew who actually had to spend their own money to buy the stand, overwhelmingly buy the Feedback when looking for a portable stand. Obviously, Park makes the best shop stands. I have a vast majority of the Park tool catalog and I really like their stuff, but I think the Feedback has a better portable stand. Same goes when the time comes to buy a good floor pump - there are better floor pumps than Park.


----------



## parakaiser (Jan 27, 2011)

Being 6'4 I love how high I can raise my Feedback Elite which saves my back, and I don't have to sit on a chair to work on drive train for extended lengths of time. Then i can break it down and store it in the closet. The base does not have to be opened fully to have a solid foundations which is good if you have limited floor space. I'm not impressed with the quick release clamp.


----------



## apbtlvr (Jun 6, 2011)

I was able to compare these side by side at a loca REI and went with the Feedback. The clamp mechanism was a major plus. Despite feeling lighter in weight, the unit was sturdier. It's also quite portable and comes with a travel bag. Putting both side by side, the decision was pretty quick. Oh, and my house has a couple mtbs, a recumbent and a fatbike's on the way. The Feedback works with 'em all.


----------



## Warmtread (May 12, 2007)

You may want to take your bike weight into account. I've used both stands for years at work, the Feedback stand is perfect for road bikes. If you like the bike pretty high the stand does get a little flexy, get used to tripping over the feet. For working on MTB's the Park stand has been awesome. The clamp does take a little getting used to but it's really stable. 

I sold the Feedback stand to get another PRS-25, haven't missed it for a moment. They're both great repair stands, you'll really be happy with either one as long as you're not working on downhill bikes!


----------



## wizard604 (Jul 10, 2011)

Cant comment on the Feedback stand, but I do have the PRS-25 and love it. So sturdy & super adjustable. The clamp mechanism takes a few tries to get used to, but once you get it figured out, it works great.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Warmtread said:


> You may want to take your bike weight into account. I've used both stands for years at work, the Feedback stand is perfect for road bikes. If you like the bike pretty high the stand does get a little flexy, get used to tripping over the feet. For working on MTB's the Park stand has been awesome. The clamp does take a little getting used to but it's really stable.
> 
> I sold the Feedback stand to get another PRS-25, haven't missed it for a moment. They're both great repair stands, you'll really be happy with either one as long as you're not working on downhill bikes!


I have the Feedback - well Ultimate actually. Same head, but the foot tubing is round, wheras my buddies new feedback is oval...

I have no problem with anything I have put on the stand. Biggest was a DH rig - over 40 lbs. It handles my 36 lb Knolly with ease. And I'm 6'2", so I do like to get the bike to a height that is comfortable. No issues with stability.

michael


----------



## mhmtbike (Jun 23, 2011)

I have the Feedback Pro-Elite. My only complaint is also about the quick release. What made me purchase the Feedback was the 3 leg supports over the 2 supports, like the park. Better stability. The stand is strong, stable and adjustable.


----------



## Feedback Sports (Jan 3, 2012)

All great comments, sounds like we've got a lot of good followers out there! I would like to offer one bit of advice for using our stands with heavier bikes. The tri-pod legs are best used when one leg is sticking straight out towards the front, directly underneath the bike. This will provide the most stability when torquing down on some of those bolts that need to be tighter. 

Happy riding and thanks for all the support. 

Remember if you've got good photos of your bike on our stand, storage products or with our measurement tools please feel free to post them on our Facebook page!


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

Well, it took a little longer to get her, but here she is. So far I really like the clamping system. It seems to be of high quality. Feels like I have to push fairly hard to get the ratcheting clamp system to close, but I think that it's becasue it so new. I think it will become smoother as I use it a bit more. Also, I've been using my Spin Doctor for about the past year and half and need to get used to the Feedback Sport. I did notice a bit of flex when holding my FS, but I think if you want no flex, you will need a dedicated shop stand and not a folding, just a trade off.

I would like to say that if $$ is tight and you're looking for a very nice stand, check out the Spin Doctor Pro from Performance Bike. I. I got mine for $159 out the door. It was on sale for $159 plus the day I went into the store, they had 10% off. Its been a great stand for the price. The only complaint is the system for rotating the bike when in the stand is that the teeth are made out of plastice. However, I have been using the Spin Dr for over a year and not noticed the teeth wear any. Not as nice as the Feedback, but for the money, def nice. I noticed the Spin doctor has longer legs at the base than my Feedback. Hind sight being 20/20, I wish I would have save up a tad more and gone Feedback Elite right off the back. At the time though, I was just starting to wrech and couldn't pass up the deal on the Spin Dr.

The anodized red is also a nice touch on the Feedback. I still might sell of the Spin Doctor stand and get the park PR -25 at a later time. Thanks for all the "feedback" on this post...ha!


----------



## billysan (Oct 11, 2008)

crclawn said:


> Well, it took a little longer to get her, but here she is. So far I really like the clamping system. It seems to be of high quality. Feels like I have to push fairly hard to get the ratcheting clamp system to close, but I think that it's becasue it so new. I think it will become smoother as I use it a bit more. Also, I've been using my Spin Doctor for about the past year and half and need to get used to the Feedback Sport. I did notice a bit of flex when holding my FS, but I think if you want no flex, you will need a dedicated shop stand and not a folding, just a trade off.
> 
> I would like to say that if $$ is tight and you're looking for a very nice stand, check out the Spin Doctor Pro from Performance Bike. I. I got mine for $159 out the door. It was on sale for $159 plus the day I went into the store, they had 10% off. Its been a great stand for the price. The only complaint is the system for rotating the bike when in the stand is that the teeth are made out of plastice. However, I have been using the Spin Dr for over a year and not noticed the teeth wear any. Not as nice as the Feedback, but for the money, def nice. I noticed the Spin doctor has longer legs at the base than my Feedback. Hind sight being 20/20, I wish I would have save up a tad more and gone Feedback Elite right off the back. At the time though, I was just starting to wrech and couldn't pass up the deal on the Spin Dr.
> 
> The anodized red is also a nice touch on the Feedback. I still might sell of the Spin Doctor stand and get the park PR -25 at a later time. Thanks for all the "feedback" on this post...ha!


Great choice, I love my Pro Elite.

As an aside, who makes the little gray stand on the right of your picture?


----------



## Iwanttorideatnight (Dec 21, 2011)

[QUOTE

As an aside, who makes the little gray stand on the right of your picture?[/QUOTE]

That stand is called superstand. It's available at your LBS and online.

PS: Feedback have their own version of bike stand.


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

> As an aside, who makes the little gray stand on the right of your picture?


Yep, Superstand. Love them, worth every penny. I normally have it on my rear wheel, so when I go to move my bike around my garage, I can just lift up rear up and roll the bike on the front tire and just set the bike back down and its still standing. No leaning or falling over. Also great for doing work on your seatpost or handle bars. Works great.


----------



## desnaephoto (Jun 11, 2009)

I have the feedback as well. Very quick to setup/teardown. Mine came with the travel bag but don't see the point. Never used the bag. Guess I should eBay it.


----------



## billysan (Oct 11, 2008)

crclawn said:


> Yep, Superstand. Love them, worth every penny. I normally have it on my rear wheel, so when I go to move my bike around my garage, I can just lift up rear up and roll the bike on the front tire and just set the bike back down and its still standing. No leaning or falling over. Also great for doing work on your seatpost or handle bars. Works great.


Cheers fellas. Ive been trying to find out what they are for ages. Ive got a Feedback Rakk, but like you say above, the Superstand looks easier to move around.

NOw my only problem is finding one in the UK. Nobody seems to sell them here.


----------



## locknload223 (Mar 23, 2012)

I bought a Feedback Pro Elite last week and am sooo glad I spent the extra money on it, it's awesome. I actually enjoy working on bikes now. I played with a PCS10 and it didn't feel nearly as solid as the Feedback.


----------

